

BootstrapMaster Demo - mrholek
http://bootstrapmaster.com/demo/simpliq

======
klaussilveira
IMHO, the themes are bloated with unmaintainable Javascript libraries and
snippets, heavily dependent on scattered around CSS rules and files. If Bower
([http://bower.io/](http://bower.io/)) or Jam
([http://jamjs.org/](http://jamjs.org/)) was used, the themes would be
actually useful instead of just beautiful demos.

Also, LESS is not used for the customizations, gradients, etc. made by the
theme author, just for Bootstrap. Which is ridiculous. Compass & SASS would be
a great alternative for maintaining such a large frontend effort. Bootstrap
has been ported: [https://github.com/vwall/compass-twitter-
bootstrap](https://github.com/vwall/compass-twitter-bootstrap)

No real project can make use of that as-is, it's simply unmaintainable. Ask
any serious frontend developer, he'll laugh at the workflow used to develop
such themes.

------
estsauver
This is really quite beautifully done. This seems like a really excellent
example of a demo. Have you considered something like Joyride
[[http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/joyride.html](http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/joyride.html)]
to show off the various features of the design?

------
moneyrich2
this is pretty baller

